
Support setting up solar power lights for rural villages - adamjin
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-up-the-lives-of-50-families-for-christmas/x/11090378#/
======
coolstool9
This campaign will bring up more awareness and more impact. LOVE IT! share and
donate everyone!!

------
boolBool
Highly recommended. Awesome campaign!

